# How to get the clutch off



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

Iam working on a ryobi bc30 string trimmer, it is the homelite style engine. My problem is getting the clutch off, I successfully did this several years ago on a homelite with an allen wrench, but can't seem to make it work with this one. Is it right or left thread, and what is the proper tool and method?:freak:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You talking about the clutch or the clutch drum?


----------



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm talking about the part thats keeping me from getting the engine out of the plastic housing so I can change the ignition coil. I guess that would be the drum, it's the part that the drive shaft fits into.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Use a long shaft T20 torx bit (some of the older models used a T15).... as long as you didn't monkey up the screw already


----------



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Is it left or right handed threads?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Right hand threads.


----------



## Drongo (Jan 16, 2010)

*.. and what about these clutch plates?*



hankster said:


> Use a long shaft T20 torx bit (some of the older models used a T15).... as long as you didn't monkey up the screw already



Hello there, I'm doing the same job on a Ryobi RY70103 30cc 

Fighting off the usual instinct to use brute force and the nearest-fitting hex key or driver bit, I invested in a set of torx bits and got the clutch apart without "monkeying up" the screw, thanks. Now I plan to live long enough to get my moneysworth out of the tools.

Anyhow .. the drum had plenty of black greasy muck inside which I cleaned off. My question is - where did it come from? Are these two plates supposed to have grease on them (seems they do need to slide a little in order to operate and they are tightly pressed) though of course any excess will fly off and coat the drum, reducing desired friction. Or am I supposed to screw the plates back on in a clean state? 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No grease or lube should be used on the clutch, as to where whatever was on there came from I can only guess. May be some accumulation of spilled fuel residue, or exhaust residue that made it's way down inside the drum.....


----------



## Drongo (Jan 16, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> No grease or lube should be used on the clutch, as to where whatever was on there came from I can only guess. May be some accumulation of spilled fuel residue, or exhaust residue that made it's way down inside the drum.....


Thanks. I'm thinking the accumulated gunge was from the exhaust.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

To prevent the crank/piston from turning whilst you're unscrewing the screw down in the drum, you can bring the piston to TDC, then back it off 1/2 inch or so, then stuff some clean rope in the sparkplug hole. This will serve as a piston stop while you're removing the drum screw.
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

In most cases you can just keep the spark plug in the cylinder and use a battery powered drill to unscrew it. Just make sure you have the bit into the screw tightly so it doesn't strip out. The engine might turn over a couple of times while doing it.

I hardly ever use "hand tools" to disassemble these things.... just takes too much time. I have a Milwaukee 12v Lithium mini-driver for disassembly and reassembly. Some use a regular full size 18v drill but they are too heavy for my old worn out body. See how I use it my video - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2981084&postcount=4


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

bout slick as ever I saw.


----------

